

BlackBerry Sued An Executive Who Defected To Apple - antonius
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/26/blackberry-sued-an-executive-who-defected-to-apple/

======
canistr
The TechCrunch article seems to miss a few points. The main point of which is
the fact that the executive in question clearly leveraged his position to get
a job at Apple to lead Core OS. It's a case of leveraging his position after
he was promoted to VP of Platform at BBRY.

(This information isn't cited in the TechCrunch article, but I read it
elsewhere).

